# 2 AQHA/APHA Horses for critique



## Saddlebredgal (Aug 27, 2012)

I am possibly buying theses to horses and I wanted your guys opinion on their conformation.

Also, just any general comments you have about them.

The first one is a 2 year old filly. She is the one shown in Halter.

The 2nd one is a 4 year old mare. She is shown just standing.

NOTE: I did not take the pictures, I took them off the craigslist ads.

Any and all feedback is greatly appreciatdd:lol:


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome back .. *wink*


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Was thinking the same thing tg since she said in her previous posts that she didn't know about confirmation in the APHA world as she was previously shown saddlebreds.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I like the first one better... wonder if I can find a picture of my daughter showing her halter bred horse. She doesn't feed him up as she shows halter for fun (before we bought him he showed at APHA shows) but she rides him


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That first horse is so abysmally straight through the hocks and stifle I fully expect she will be one that pops a patella now and then (stifle joint dislocates). 

Second horse is long in the back and weak coupled.. but a more useful horse for riding and work.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The first one has very straight pasterns, probably not suitable for riding.

The second has a long back, weak hindquarters, and thick neck. 

I dunno, it depends on what you would want to do with them. Personally, I wouldn't like either for showing.


----------



## Saddlebredgal (Aug 27, 2012)

@wickednag I love your daughter`s horse! It is GORGEOUS!

Thanks for the input everyone! I was hoping to show in english and western pleasure and just show Halter when the classes were offered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Where are you located Saddlebredgal? Maybe there are some forum members on here that would know of something in your area. 

If you are looking for an English horse and halter secondly than that is what I would look for. Cheveyo (pronounced Sha-vay-Oh) moves beautifully as an English horse..though he does ok WP he places much higher and more often English (wonder if that is because it is my daughter's preference too, maybe she works him harder or makes him stronger in that area) 

Though Cheveyo was bred for halter and was shown halter at APHA shows that is secondary on the list for Madison. So I suggest not looking at halter bred horses unless you want to halter seriously and ride for fun. If you want to ride competitively than halter for fun than search for a pleasure horse and go that route. 

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Saddlebredgal (Aug 27, 2012)

I am located in Ohio. Yeah I am wanting to get into English riding, that is not Saddleseat. I won`t compete at huge breed shows but I would like to compete at local schooling shows and fun shows.

Thanks for all the advice, Wickednag. You`ve helped alot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, start looking and have fun. Check out pleasure horses that appeal to you and they will usually appeal to a judge too. Not many want a huge halter horse that isn't riding if they are just showing local or schooling shows and so you will generally not find horses that are all beefed up for haltering. So your well trained, in shape English horse could very well place in halter classes too. Edited to add: what price range are you looking at? Remember not to get in a hurry and don't ever settle on a horse. Get the best you can for the money you have to spend and you will be a lot happier!


----------



## Saddlebredgal (Aug 27, 2012)

We don`t have a price range per say, but we would like to keep it under 3000 dollars.

Yeah, I don`t want to rush into it and buy a horse that I will not be happy with or isn`t what I am looking for.

Thanks a BUNCH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

These two horses are totally different and totally bred for two different things.

The first one is halter....extremely straight everywhere, not built to ride.

The second horse is performance...built to ride. He is long through the loin and front heavy; meaning his back end and hip is slight compared to the heaviness of his front end.


----------

